# NOLA FISHING THIS WEEKEND



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

I would book a trip with Capt John Iverson or Greg Moon.
http://www.theflyingredfish.com/Contact-About.html

If you don't want to spend that much then I would google Venice Kayak Guide service. If you are going to NOLA you might as well make it count.


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

2nd the Greg Moon, I haven't fished with Greg but there are several guys in Redfish Dynasty camp that may be open


----------



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

Eric at https://www.facebook.com/The-Louisiana-Kayak-Company-1630163730537226/?fref=ts will put you on the fish. He definately knows where the big redfish hang out. You can call him at 504-313-8292


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

Were you able to get any fishing done?


----------



## Stripset6543 (Apr 10, 2017)

LOUISIANA ANGLERS, BEWARE!!!



JOHN IVERSON of The Flying Redfish is the worst person I've ever used for a guide... ever. Allow me to tell you some of the details about a recent outing with JOHN IVERSON:



1. John Iverson openly talked about his current alcohol and drug use during our outing.



2. When we stopped for fuel, to pick up lunch and eat breakfast, JOHN IVERSON stuck me with the bill for breakfast and lunch.



3. I admit I am a novice angler. Instead of providing guidance, support and instruction on my casting, JOHN IVERSON laughed, shook his head, made comments under his breath and mocked me all day long. On the flip side, I have used several guides before and after and they have all positive, supportive and helpful.



4. I am not from Louisiana and do not regularly fish its waters. When it was revealed that I didn't bring certain clothing items with me on the trip, JOHN IVERSON laughed and mocked me. 



5. Without asking for my permission, JOHN IVERSON proceeded to pick up a rod and fish while we were out on my guided trip. I know this is poor etiquette for fishing guides.



JOHN IVERSON of The Flying Redfish is a horrible excuse for a guide and simply a low-grade human being. 



You have been warned.


----------

